# Looking for some Advice or just suggestions on my Rescue Dog!



## chiefsgal58 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone, My name is Linda and I am new to posting on fourms so bear with me. I have recently adopted a rescue dog named Myla she is a Jack Russell/Terrier mix and the most beautiful dog I know!!! I got her in Feb and she is about 6 yrs old. She has alot of issues that I would like to get advice/opinions on. I won't overwhelm people in this post but will start with what I am having the biggest problem with. She is deathly afraid of outside noises ( Cars, Bikes, Big trucks, Kids playing, Lawn mowers, Weed eaters...ANYTHING that is outside the house) and with this fear I am having a hard time getting her outside to do her business and to take her on walks. She will start whining and grunting and jumping on me to try to get me to pick her up. She will hide behind me or get tangled up in my legs and almost kill me to get away from the noises! If none of this works she will try bitting on her leash and turning circles like a crazy dog! I feel like she is just miserable. If anyone has any suggestions/advice or has ever had to deal with a dog with this problem I would greatly appriciate it...like I said this is just part of her issues but I am hoping that getting this under control may be the first and biggest step in getting her better and most of all HAPPY! Thanx for listening!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Try a thundershirt.

Teach her the "look at me" command.

Take her out at a quiet time of day, and try to desensitize her to noises. When you hear a lawnmower in the distance, walk until she barely looks a little nervous, and have her "look at me", and treat. Walk away, and return, doing the same thing. When she no longer reacts, treat her, and then go a little closer. Always finish on a good note, so if that means backing up a step or two, do so.
You can do the same thing for things like vacuums. Start with her in another room, so she only hears it from a distance.

Instituting NILF will help build her confidence, as will teaching her basic commands. Even things like teaching her to jump over a broomstick/jump onto a cinderblock, etc, will build her confidence and trust in you. Just don't ask her to do something where, if she makes a mistake, it can hurt or scare her, as it will reduce her confidence/trust.


----------

